# Is anybody else ready for the Hee Haw Holiday Exchange???



## HobbsFarm (Sep 14, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Has anyone else been looking all year for that perfect "donkey" gift for our exchange like I have? I found out last year that finding good long ear gifts is not as easy as it sounds. :ugh: And since we have a lot of new long ear folks on here this year that might not know about our Hee Haw Holiday Exchange, I thought I would go ahead and mention it so they can start looking now!




: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Last year was our first year to exchange on the donkey forum and it was lots of FUN! Who could forget Teri smooshing the stuffed donkey from Roxy in her scanner to get a picture of it to show us?? LOL! That still cracks me up when I think about it! :new_rofl: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Anyway, I know Corinne will post the details pretty soon, but I will tell you what I remember from last year. Of course, it's optional. You only sign up if you want to be a part of the exchange. It's secret. No one knows who has who except Ce. I think we were told to keep the gift around $20 and then you will pay the shipping on top of that. It got really exciting when everyone started getting their gifts in the mail and posting pictures of wrapped presents and we couldn't open them :nono: until everybody got theirs. Did I mention that?



: Yup, we ALL waited until everybody had their gift then picked a night when we could all meet in a chatroom and had an opening party.



: Keep in mind that there were not near as many folks last year as there will be this year and it still got a little crazy in that chatroom. (There were so many people talking at once that you would miss a lot.) So it seems like we talked about maybe doing something different this year. The exchange was a great way of making new friends and posting really picked up too.



: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Sorry, I didn't mean for this to be so long, I'm just looking forward to the party! :488: :risa8: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## jdomep (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG! YES! I almost posted about it yesterday LOL


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]OMG, this year sure went by fast. I remember that pic of Teri's smooshed donkey, I think that cracked everyone up, that will be a good rememberance of Roxi too. For the new ones-Roxi was a forum member who died of cancer this past July. I swear its impossible to find a donkey gift in my area! I have been thinking about the exchange too, and was going to post something soon. I'm going to need everyones imput on our chatroom party, and do we have a volunteer for setting up a chatroom?? I think that was about the only part we will have to do differant, it was confusing with everyone opening there gifts at the same time. OR if you want we dont need to do a chatroom, its up to you all, just let me know. Is it OK with everyone to leave the gift exchange at $20.00 (and remember there is shipping involved also) ? Lets hear all of your ideas and come up with one great HEE-HAW 2nd. HOLIDAY EXCHANGE. Everyone and anyone is welcome to join in on the fun, and after we have deceided what and if we will change anything I will pin the topic and you can start emailing me your names to join in. YAHOOOOO..I love this time of the year! Corinne (Ce) [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]LOL ... I'll have to find that pic on Photobucket and use it as my avatar



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Yes! It was a fun time with the gift exchange last year



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I think we should have our online party on the forum ....have a special thread for it. It wouldn't crash LilBeginnings would it?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Will anyway, sign me up :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 14, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Sounds like fun!! :aktion033: Count me in :bgrin  [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Sep 14, 2007)

I remember I set up the chat room - I want to find the old link maybe it is still there LOL

Of course I am there!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 14, 2007)

hurray i can get in on this right at the beginning this time! WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 14, 2007)

:



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh I wanna play too :aktion033: :aktion033: Sounds like great fun. I'm going to start looking for something special now



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]WOW it's time again, fun, fun



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm ready...let the fun begin. The forum was so active last year it was just so much fun watching the post, and seeing who got there gifts. Corinne are you going to post dates and all the good stuff soon? Jole


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 16, 2007)

I want to play. Count me in. Can anyone explain to me how photobucket works? I have tried to put in a picture, but it just won't go. I still have dial up in my area only, does that make a difference?




:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 16, 2007)

I am IN!!!!!!!!!! haha Already scoping out gifts........ BUT this is my input....IF we do the chatroom again, can we take turns one by one and open gifts and post what we got and who from, then the next person and so on until everyone has opened theirs and then everyone can start chatting at will.........I found it hard to keep up with it with everyone opening and it all happening at once.



: 

We could have someone start, and then who they got their gift from is the one that gets to go next and so on.....



:


----------



## minimule (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd like to play too. I like the idea of taking turns, like what KsCowgirl said. That would make it easier to see who got what and from whom.

I all ready have a couple of items!!!



: :aktion033: A good place to look is eBay. Do a search for donkey mule and you'll find all kinds of neat things.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 17, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> I am IN!!!!!!!!!! haha Already scoping out gifts........ BUT this is my input....IF we do the chatroom again, can we take turns one by one and open gifts and post what we got and who from, then the next person and so on until everyone has opened theirs and then everyone can start chatting at will.........I found it hard to keep up with it with everyone opening and it all happening at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





minimule said:


> I'd like to play too. I like the idea of taking turns, like what KsCowgirl said. That would make it easier to see who got what and from whom. I all ready have a couple of items!!!
> 
> 
> 
> : :aktion033: A good place to look is eBay. Do a search for donkey mule and you'll find all kinds of neat things.


:aktion033: What a GREAT idea :aktion033:

that could really work !!!

I remember being SOOOOooo frustrated not being able to get on the Chat



:

**it seems there were a bunch of "Guests" though?? that may? have overloaded it??



:



:

I think I will be able to play this year thanks to Nik



:


----------



## Bassett (Sep 21, 2007)

I can play this year :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: (2 donkeys) But I must warn you I am very NOT patient when it comes to leaving gifts alone. Ask Michele. I didn't even wait until December last year on the horse gifts



:



:



: Just couldn't help myself, I was so excited. My granddaughters MADE me open it and I always give them what they want. :bgrin :bgrin Soooorry, I promise to do better this year if you let me play.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 21, 2007)

Bonnie, thats NAUGHTY, and Santa is watching



: It sounds like everyone is getting anxious for me to put the "official HEE HAW 2007 HOLIDAY EXCHANGE list up. I am planning on doing that on Sept 30 and sign up will be till Oct.28, Is it agreed we are going to keep the gift (s) at $20.00?? Remember there is also shipping besides the $20.00. I also think we need a much more organized chat room party or would you prefer to do it right on the forum.I remember last year alot of us jumped off the chat room and posted about our gifts on the forum. That would be nice for those who are not participating in our excahnge, to at least be able to see and hear all about the fum and our gifts. BUT...you all decide what you want to do and just let me know. ...forum gift opening or chat room opening. Lets take a vote on this now, and also about the money amount. Corinne (Ce)


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 21, 2007)

:saludando: ok, I'll pipe in with my newbie 2 cents --

*I think $20 is a reasonable amount for a gift, and then shipping on top of that.

*The forum might work better for posting everyone's presents, pictures, etc.? Less confusion and people being left out? But I understand the instant gratification/excitement that a chat room would provide



: Kind of like our very own live holiday party I suppose? :bgrin So, I guess I'm still on the fence on that one.. lol  But, it seems to me like the posts DO show up pretty quickly on the forum?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the forum will work as well



:

We could even take turns like Michele suggested.

It was really neat how we all came together last year at the same time and opened our presents (even if all could not get on)

I think we all were there weren't we????

Just remember Ce ...west coast ~ east coast time



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 25, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Bonnie, thats NAUGHTY, and Santa is watching
> 
> 
> 
> : It sounds like everyone is getting anxious for me to put the "official HEE HAW 2007 HOLIDAY EXCHANGE list up. I am planning on doing that on Sept 30 and sign up will be till Oct.28, Is it agreed we are going to keep the gift (s) at $20.00?? Remember there is also shipping besides the $20.00. I also think we need a much more organized chat room party or would you prefer to do it right on the forum.I remember last year alot of us jumped off the chat room and posted about our gifts on the forum. That would be nice for those who are not participating in our excahnge, to at least be able to see and hear all about the fum and our gifts. BUT...you all decide what you want to do and just let me know. ...forum gift opening or chat room opening. Lets take a vote on this now, and also about the money amount. Corinne (Ce)


[SIZE=14pt]Did someone say NAUGHTY and SANTA in the same sentence?? Because I've got this picture... LOL! I know, I know Ce, I'll behave this year... :flirt: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Okay, the forum is fine with me for doing the party because the chatroom was a little crazy last year. However, we have to remember that it takes a while to take a picture or two, load them on to your computer, upload to Photobucket or a picture service, etc. If you remember last year, we had the party in the chat room and then over the next couple of days, people took pictures of their gifts and posted them on a thread (that I think Michele started for us



: ) Just a few things to think about. But whatever you all decide is fine with me! I'm just ready to sign up!!! :new_multi: :risa8: :488:



: :cheeky-smiley-006: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 25, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Did someone say NAUGHTY and SANTA in the same sentence?? Because I've got this picture... LOL! I know, I know Ce, I'll behave this year... :flirt: [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]NO you are NOT going to behave[/SIZE]*




:

We are going to keep Ce on her Christmas Tree Pine Needles ...

thinking of when you are going to post the "Nasty Santa"

He's Cute



:

LOL...I think we all can relate to him



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 26, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> mini_lover said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=14pt]Did someone say NAUGHTY and SANTA in the same sentence?? Because I've got this picture... LOL! I know, I know Ce, I'll behave this year... :flirt: [/SIZE]
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]Hey he's looking better and better every year to me...LOL



: I will see what I can do to make him pass Ce's inspection so I can post him. Gotta share our mascot with everybody!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 26, 2007)

:aktion033: I can't wait to see the new and improved Santa :aktion033:

Whooo Hoooo [SIZE=14pt]2007[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon... you crack me up !!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I am sooo happy you didn't loose him :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]SHANNON, you behave yourself :bgrin remember we have kids reading this forum , so we have to keep things ...ummmmmm, clean!



: I remember NASTY SANTA from last year too. You better send me the improved version BEFORE you post it...lol... or is this going to be yours, and Teri's way of keeping me on my pine needles this year. I just KNOW your going to make me check this forum alot now ...hmmm, wonder why I dont trust what you guys are up too :new_shocked: BE NICE, or do I need to tell Santa on you two. I'm glad you didnt lose Santa too, and cant wait to see the improved version.



: He is definitely our mascot, and who wouldnt like to find "him" under the tree!



:



: How do you expect me to get all my craft projects done if I have to be watching for Naughty Santa now? Any of you new members if you see "SANTA" posted, give me a call or email me immediately.



: You just cant trust some of these donkey members.... 



:



:



:



: :bgrin Ce [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:new_shocked: nasty santa and naughty santa, you are scaring me........should us newbies be afraid....


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 28, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> :new_shocked: nasty santa and naughty santa, you are scaring me........should us newbies be afraid....






: I don't know, Cheryl, maybe we newbies *should* be afraid... verrry afraid :new_shocked:

I guess we'll have to just wait and see what happens :lol:



:


----------



## Bassett (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't think we have to worry too much. I think their HEE is worse than their HAW.

:new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 29, 2007)

Bassett said:


> I don't think we have to worry too much. I think their HEE is worse than their HAW.
> 
> :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


Bonnie, you are a HOOT!! :new_rofl:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 1, 2007)

hey i have a question, does the gift have to be new? because i found something really cool on e-bay but it is not new so of course it has a blemish but it wouldn't show from the front. that's all i can say without giving it away... but what do you all think, would you mind getting something unusual and really neat if it wasn't brand new???


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 1, 2007)

As long as it was in good condition I wouldnt mind. One of my most favorite gifts have been a old wooden shovel, completely wood..handle and all, its a primitive, which I LOVE..it sits along with my old buggy wheel, antique crocks, and quilts. Most of my gifts come from antique shops...thats all used, but I LOVE them, over something new. I'm not a fussy person at all, its the thought that counts with me. Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 1, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> As long as it was in good condition I wouldnt mind.




thanks CeMom, that's my question exactly... it's in good condition from the front but NOT from the back (ok i'll get more specific, it has a small hole in it!) - so is it in good condition or not? (BTW it's NOT clothing) i am buying it regardless, if it gets here and doesn't look like a good gift i will keep it



: i like it



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

The best places to buy Donkey stuff is at Antique stores.

Most of my Donkey "Nic Nacs" have come from E'bray & Antique stores.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 1, 2007)

Susan, I would not mind anything "used "at all. It is completely the thought that counts. When anyone takes the time to pick something out for someone else it means you are thinking of that person and that is good enough for me. Sometimes a used item is actually BEST because it is no longer being made. Go for it girl. :aktion033:


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 1, 2007)

: I agree with the slightly used items, they are usually very unique, and one of a strange kind.....


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

I always enjoy gifts with character the most - sounds like that's what you found! Awesome in my humble opinion



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Most of my Donkey "Nic Nacs" have come from E'bray & Antique stores.




[SIZE=14pt]E'bray Teri?? That is either a Freudian slip or the catchiest store name for long ear lovers ever! You'll have to share. That sounds fun!!!



: O[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]H, and Ce, You don't have to worry, I will TRY to be good this year. Santa will have SOME clothes on this year I guess...



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> JumpinJackFarm said:
> 
> 
> > Most of my Donkey "Nic Nacs" have come from E'bray & Antique stores.
> ...


I sure wish I had an "EBray" store 

great idea though



: .... maybe we should make one.

Anyway !!!!!

you better let me help dress Santa :aktion033: :488:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

after all my questions i was outbid and missed the item...



:



: so now i will tell you, it was a piece from a nativity scene, a plastic donkey that you plug in and it lights up... and besides the hole in the back for the light bulb, it had another small hole...

but i thought it was really cute and i would have kept it myself



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 5, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have Cherished it! ... LOL.. how unique



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 5, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> after all my questions i was outbid and missed the item...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that! I loved it! Even with the hole or holes, I thought it was adorable. I promise you I did not win it, or even bid on it... but it was so cute! I didn't realize there was SO much donkey stuff on "eBray". Makes me happy :aktion033:

Keep watching... there will be more great and unique items, I'm sure



:


----------



## jdomep (Oct 10, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> As long as it was in good condition I wouldnt mind. One of my most favorite gifts have been a old wooden shovel, completely wood..handle and all, its a primitive, which I LOVE..it sits along with my old buggy wheel, antique crocks, and quilts. Most of my gifts come from antique shops...thats all used, but I LOVE them, over something new. I'm not a fussy person at all, its the thought that counts with me. Corinne


Thanks ...I was wondering too because I found a cute "donkey related" item in an antique store and bought it months ago just for this LOL


----------

